# Silly Gambrel roof question...



## Vin (10 mo ago)

Q1) I have a board where the top half and the sides of my Gambrel roof meet. What is that called? Purlin? Fascia?
Q2) I would like to replace it with a vent (I have a Ridge vent but no Soffit vents). What do you recommend?

Thank you
Vin (Just a homeowner; No roof experience)


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you include a pic? Having a hard time picturing your situation. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vin (10 mo ago)

Thank you. 

Similar house to mine except my dormers have an "A" frame roof. The board to the left and right of the dormers (dormer roofline). Mine is all rotten and pieces are falling off. I see my neighbor changed his to PVC board. I would like to have it replaced with a vent.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd call it a facsia. For venting that would be a great place to install vented drip edge, you will get the needed venting and keep the clean look of the solid board there. The way I'd do it is to remove the bottom 3 courses of shingle on the upper roof, install new facsia (fibre cement or solid vinyl) and then putting 4 slightly shrunken courses back. The vented drip has a longer roof leg than standard. Hope that makes sense. Example here, other manufacturers have similar; Vented Drip Edge - Air Vent, Inc.


----------



## Vin (10 mo ago)

Perfect. Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## StephanieGris (10 mo ago)

I had a similar problem, but I ran into an even bigger problem when I tried to fix it myself. The house was many years old, and the wood was starting to crumble in places. An Indianapolis roof contractor, whom I contacted on the advice of a friend, helped me get rid of the problems. The ventilation in the house was so disguised that it looked like there was no ventilation at all from the outside. Watching the work of the roofer was a valuable experience. Of course, I hope that I will not have to apply this experience, but now I have an idea of what - where to do.


----------

